# Headllights



## wright1 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have an 03 Max GLE, the fog lights are shinning brighter than the low beams. Do I need to replace to low beam bulbs? If so what kind? Also my radio controls on the steering wheel are not working and suggestions on how to fix it.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

The lightbulbs in your low beams might be going bad, but then again, the car might have come with brighter bulbs in the fogs than the low beams. You could go out and buy some Slyvania Silverstars or Silverstar Ultras. They are very bright halogen bulbs, the brightest you can go without converting them to HID bulbs. They are a little expensive though, probably $40 a pair.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*Doesn't your car have HIDs?*_


----------



## wright1 (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't think so.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

wright1 said:


> I don't think so.


_*Did you buy the car new? As far as I know the 2002-03 Maxima came with factory Xenon HID headlights. Some people replaced them with halogens from 2001 Maximas after their HIDs were stolen.*_


----------



## biglux1 (Jan 29, 2007)

either way the size of the bulb is 9005 so you can go to any auto store and pick up a pair installation is very easy, you could also put the HIDs in which came stock with the car


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

biglux1 said:


> either way the size of the bulb is 9005 so you can go to any auto store and pick up a pair installation is very easy, you could also put the HIDs in which came stock with the car



_*A 9005 is a high beam bulb.*_


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah 9005 for the high beams... the low beam is a D2R HID. If you have headlights that look like you have 4 lights... then you have HID for low beam.


----------

